# Gérer plusieurs comptes Myspace, Facebook...



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Existe t il un moyen de gérer facilement plusieurs comptes facebook, myspace ou twitter sans avoir besoin de se deconnecter / reconnecter ???

Je cherche un plug in sous safari, ou sur un autre navigateur, qui me permette de faire comme un changement de session sur mac mais en plus rapide et moins lourd à gérer...

Si vous avez je suis preneur !!!

Et zou direction "Internet et réseau"&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Quelqu'un a t il une astuce ??? Sous safari si possible mais firefox sinon...


----------



## guiguere (28 Octobre 2009)

Cela est possible via ton navigateur, certain site propose des regroupement de vos reseaux sociaux sur une seul page, exemple le site : http://www.gizapage.com/ il y en a bien d'autre il te suffit de taper sur google regrouper ses reseaux sociaux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Ce que je cherche ce n'est pas de pouvoir gérer en même temps divers réseaux sociaux mais bien plusieurs comptes sur un même réseau social sans avoir besoin de se loger / deloger tout le temps 

Firefox permet ca en activant la fonction "profile" réservée normalement aux développeurs...


----------

